# wax worms



## rodbender85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got my order of 500 wax worms.Last year I had trouble keeping them alive for the ice season I just left them in the container they came in and put them in the fridge. any suggestions on keeping them alive.
thanks rodbender85


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Waxworm last the longest at room temp.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

exactly what perch said. just keep them out of the fridge that is not where wax worms belong it is to cold for them. but if you have maggots keep them in the fridge they need colder temps to not cocoon.


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

make sure they are not over 85 F they will start to spin the cocoon's


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

keep right on kitchen table


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

also....give them more air and remove the dead ones. i put mine in a big plastic coffee can with a whole bunch of holes in the lid


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Go to vados bait and they will show ya how to keep all bait alive the best. I keep my waxies in the cool cellar way. It is about 55 in there and they last close to 3 months. I also sprinkle a very, and I mean very small amount of oatmeal in with em. New bait should be arriving any day now. Mike


----------



## rodbender85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the posts.I will keep them at room temp.FISHIN 2 what does the oatmeal do. rodbender85


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

They will eat it a little over time.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Rodbender, the fridge is too cold for wax worms,they are best kept at 60 degrees.Maggots should be kept as cold as possible without freezing. Also take the maggots out of their container and place in a ziplock bag, this will keep the moisture in. I just broke open a 5000 count bag of maggots I've had in the fridge for 4 months, and they're perfect...............Mark


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://www.vadosbait.com/bait_care.html


You can raise wax worms, if you so desire. But, and this is a big but. Do not ever let the adult moth&#8217;s get loose in your house. I&#8217;m talkin&#8217; big time trouble. Best to let someone else do the raising of these critters.

None the less here is some info on raising and feeding waxies.

http://www.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef011.asp


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm in the process of trying to raise them now. i had a moth get away from me a few days ago, and i couldn't find, "HIM" , I HOPE. lol


----------

